# What diameter are wooden jump poles usually, and what length?



## Cash (20 February 2011)

As title, looking to buy some poles cheap off the internet and wondering what size in order for them to be suitable for showjumps. Thanks


----------



## Eriskayowner (20 February 2011)

Diameter varies but generally about 4" or so. Length is usually either 10' or 12', although stile poles etc are usually 6' or so.


----------



## Cash (20 February 2011)

thanks


----------



## Cuffey (20 February 2011)

Ask at local sawmills, some up here do machined treated poles to collect and paint yourself


----------



## noblesteed (20 February 2011)

SJ poles are 4" diameter and 8 or 10' long.

Last summer I bought some poles from a sawmill, they come in 12' lengths and I paid about £3 each for them. You can buy them 3" or 4" dia and I actually bought the 3" diameter ones as they are lighter so carry around and so better for use at home. 
They were already weathered and I coated them in undercoat then gloss, I had great fun painting the stripes on!
I would definitely recommend doing that as it is far cheaper and you can choose your colours!
This summer I intend to have a go at making planks.


----------



## OneInAMillion (20 February 2011)

4 inches and nearly always 12 foot

the ones we use at home are 3 inches and 6 foot! not only are they much cheaper but it has taught me to be more accurate and FH knocks a lot less down now!


----------

